# They Got the Fever?



## Ivan (Jul 12, 2008)

Christianity Fever | Christian History


----------



## MrMerlin777 (Jul 12, 2008)

Hmmm......


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Jul 12, 2008)

Thanks Pastor Shoen. Interesting article. Interesting article for shining light on some of the history in the Chinese Church. When Christ is recognized as King and not just His principles then revival might take place. But it is good that an acknowledgement of good and wrong are being emphasized. At least it will reveal shortcomings and possibly lead to the Saviour of Sinners.


----------

